# Powder preference for muzzleloader



## Michael1952 (Jun 29, 2015)

which would be the better choice, Pyrodex or Triple Seven and why ?


----------



## The Big Z (Jul 29, 2015)

2 years ago I switched over to the Buckhorn 209 powder and I'm very happy with it.  Caution - Check to make sure your gun is capable.  You can get it at Cabelas and Bass Pro.


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Jan 11, 2016)

CVA recommends White Hots for my ML.


----------

